# American Kenpo in Cincinnati?????



## pathfinder4x4 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone know about EPAK classes in the Greater Cincinnati area?  I found one guy, Tom McLaren, in Northern Kentucky but can't find much about him.  According to the IKKA, he is a 1st Degree Blackbelt.  Should he even be teaching?  I thought you had to be at least 2nd to open a legit school.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 16, 2012)

You probably won't find much EPAK in Cinci.  Used to be several Tracy schools there. There are a few scattered around central Oh, but not many.  There a few who teach in Columbus/ Mt. Vernon.  Which is too far. You're best bet is to check the guy in Ky out, see if you like what he has to offer. Old rule used to be one needed to be a 3rd. Degree To promote to First, but it's not a hard fast rule


----------

